# Congenital penile curvature



## Dominika (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi, has anyone ever come across with anything like that?

My son has had a curved penis since he was born. He is 13 now, we've been to a doctor recently, and were told that he has congenital penile curvature. But we shouldn't worry too much about it, many boys have curved penises and it's a very common thing especially during early teen age. The doctor also admitted that my son's penis is curved quite significantly but might straighten by itself when he gets older, and it's better to wait a couple of years and see. 

I tend to trust, but just wondering if anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## EMRguy (Sep 23, 2014)

Is he cut? it is "normal" for circ men to have a curved penis.


----------



## Dominika (Aug 17, 2014)

EMRguy said:


> Is he cut? it is "normal" for circ men to have a curved penis.


Yes, he is! And I also thought that circumcision might have had some effect because it seemed like it was done unevenly, but we were told by the doctors that it does not matter. I also searched on the internet, but there are opposite opinions on that. What do you know about it? And thanks for your reply.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

I've never known an intact guy to have this problem, only cut.

It isn't normal, it is common. And that is heartbreaking.

BWB, who circed and regrets


----------



## Dominika (Aug 17, 2014)

blessedwithboys said:


> I've never known an intact guy to have this problem, only cut.
> 
> It isn't normal, it is common. And that is heartbreaking.
> 
> BWB, who circed and regrets


Thank you for your reply. Do your boys have the same? How are you dealing with this?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Neither of them have had any difficulties thus far, thank goodness. Both were very loose circs. That's not good though, there are problems that come from loose circs just like problems come from them being very tight. The truth is that the full extent of any possible damage won't be known until they become sexually active and even then it will likely be information to which I will not be privy.

I wish I had never done it.

If your dr diagnosed "congenital" penile curvature, please ask him to amend his diagnosis in the medical records to accurately reflect that this was an iatrogenic deformity. Congenital means it was present at birth. If a dr cut off the foreskin shortly after birth, it was iatrogenic and not congenital.


----------



## JHardy (Jun 22, 2015)

From what I understand, a certain amount of curvature is fine, and won't be a problem for your son as he matures. There is a point where too much penile curvature becomes a problem. Exactly what point that is, I don't know. It's something that your son's doctor should keep an eye on at future visits, as he continues to develop through puberty.


----------



## Dominika (Aug 17, 2014)

JHardy said:


> From what I understand, a certain amount of curvature is fine, and won't be a problem for your son as he matures. There is a point where too much penile curvature becomes a problem. Exactly what point that is, I don't know. It's something that your son's doctor should keep an eye on at future visits, as he continues to develop through puberty.


Thank you for your support. You're absolutely right, it depends on a shape of the curvature. My son's penis is curved upwards, but very sharply, with the head almost touching his belly when fully erect. Certainly, we'll keep an eye on that through his puberty. But what concerns me most at this point is his lack of confidence. He is extremely embarrassed and worried. I know he is dating a girl he really likes. Sooner or later she'll see his curved penis. Her "wrong" reaction might traumatise him and makes it more difficult for him for the rest of his life. I have no idea what to do about it.


----------

